# Timbren or ReadyLift



## biggyee

Hello all I am new to this and need your opinion I have an 08 Toyo Tundra Double Cab with a MT Sno-Way Plow and was wondering if I should use a Timbren system or a Ready Level to add some lift so my frame is not bottoming out every time I go over a good size dip. So the help would be great>


----------



## SkiJohnnyB

I didn't think the Ready Level units actually gave you additional load capacity???


----------



## matts27

I found that I hated the ride with the timberns on the front, called Toytech and got new front springs capable of the weight and lifted the truck, now the truck handles the weight no problem, it's a Tacoma but I wasn't happy with the front end sagging so bad once any weight was put on the front. just my 2 cents but I didn't like riding around on the timberns with the plow on.


----------



## Maine_Snowman

*Timbrens*

I have used Timbrens on both of my trucks and they have worked great. I would recommend them, they are easy to install (do it yourself) and there is really nothing that can go wrong.


----------



## Spudman

*Front Suspension Upgrades*



biggyee;830700 said:


> Hello all I am new to this and need your opinion I have an 08 Toyo Tundra Double Cab with a MT Sno-Way Plow and was wondering if I should use a Timbren system or a Ready Level to add some lift so my frame is not bottoming out every time I go over a good size dip. So the help would be great>


I also plow with my 07 Tundra DC. I installed a set of Timbrens on the front suspension in addition to a set of Bilstein 5100 Series leveling struts. The Bilsteins are a height adjustable replacement strut that added some lift to my front end. I was also able to clear 33'' BFG All-Terrain tires. I put about 660 pounds of ballast in the bed when my plow is on and the truck sits perfectly level with the plow raised.

I have a Fisher 7.5' X-Blade with weighs about 742 pounds and according the Sno-Way website, the heaviest Sno-Way for a Tundra weighs in at 600 pounds, about 150 pounds lighter. I would think that a combination of a leveling kit and Timbrens, along with some ballast, would give you the clearance you're looking for.


----------



## biggyee

Hey thanks for the info. I just bought a set of timrens, just for thought how much did you pay for bilstein 5100 series level kits???



Spudman;955904 said:


> I also plow with my 07 Tundra DC. I installed a set of Timbrens on the front suspension in addition to a set of Bilstein 5100 Series leveling struts. The Bilsteins are a height adjustable replacement strut that added some lift to my front end. I was also able to clear 33'' BFG All-Terrain tires. I put about 660 pounds of ballast in the bed when my plow is on and the truck sits perfectly level with the plow raised.
> 
> I have a Fisher 7.5' X-Blade with weighs about 742 pounds and according the Sno-Way website, the heaviest Sno-Way for a Tundra weighs in at 600 pounds, about 150 pounds lighter. I would think that a combination of a leveling kit and Timbrens, along with some ballast, would give you the clearance you're looking for.


----------



## Spudman

I ordered them online for $98 each side. A little be less expensive than a Ready Lift or Revtek leveling kit. If you visit www.tundrasolutions.com and search leveling kits you can find a lot of information about what is available. Lots of good information on that site.


----------



## dmelevsky

I added the Toytec leveling kit with 305/65/18 BFG AT's on my 2008 DC. I have had no problems in two years of commercial plowing with a Boss 7.5' standard duty.


----------



## snowplowpro

i bought a ford no need for nonsense (no need to spend extra money for timbrens):laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## truckie46

snowplowpro;1062313 said:


> i bought a ford no need for nonsense (no need to spend extra money for timbrens):laughing::laughing::laughing:


Good for you and your ford. You don't have anything better to do then go on the light duty thread and bash people's choice in vehicles? Seems to me nobody is trying to compare Toyota to the HD trucks of the big three....:realmad:


----------



## 05 superduty

snowplowpro;1062313 said:


> i bought a ford no need for nonsense (no need to spend extra money for timbrens):laughing::laughing::laughing:


The superdutys come with factory timbrens (Figures, the only trucks that don't need them)


----------



## snowplowpro

truckie46;1062316 said:


> Good for you and your ford. You don't have anything better to do then go on the light duty thread and bash people's choice in vehicles? Seems to me nobody is trying to compare Toyota to the HD trucks of the big three....:realmad:[/
> 
> how those rusted frames on those toyotas


----------



## truckie46

snowplowpro;1062321 said:


> truckie46;1062316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you and your ford. You don't have anything better to do then go on the light duty thread and bash people's choice in vehicles? Seems to me nobody is trying to compare Toyota to the HD trucks of the big three....:realmad:[/
> 
> how those rusted frames on those toyotas
> 
> 
> 
> nice english. Somehow I doubt that you are really a "snowplow pro". My toyota doesn't have a spec of rust on it. My F350 is covered in rust. Who would've thought....
Click to expand...


----------



## snowplowpro

truckie46;1062323 said:


> snowplowpro;1062321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice english. Somehow I doubt that you are really a "snowplow pro". My toyota doesn't have a spec of rust on it. My F350 is covered in rust. Who would've thought....
> 
> 
> 
> what year is your f350 what did you do drive threw a salt pile
> i have a f250 not spec of rust and no bondo either
> and the dealers are not buying my ford back cause the frame is rotted :laughing::laughing::laughing:
Click to expand...


----------



## truckie46

snowplowpro;1062326 said:


> truckie46;1062323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what year is your f350 what did you do drive threw a salt pile
> i have a f250 not spec of rust and no bondo either
> and the dealers are not buying my ford back cause the frame is rotted :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> if you knew anything about toyota you would know that it was older tacomas and tundras first of all. Second of all you still can't spell. Third of all, nobody gives a **** what you think. Stop wasting my time moron or I will show your posts to all those people you currently call customers and let them see what their landscaper does in his free time! I bet some of them even drive TOYOTAS!:laughing:
Click to expand...


----------



## snowplowpro

truckie46;1062329 said:


> snowplowpro;1062326 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you knew anything about toyota you would know that it was older tacomas and tundras first of all. Second of all you still can't spell. Third of all, nobody gives a **** what you think. Stop wasting my time moron or I will show your posts to all those people you currently call customers and let them see what their landscaper does in his free time! I bet some of them even drive TOYOTAS!:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:never
Click to expand...


----------



## 05 superduty

snowplowpro;1062599 said:


> truckie46;1062329 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:never
> 
> 
> 
> I know none of my customers drive pos yotas and i got alot:laughing:
Click to expand...


----------

